# Song or the clip that summes it up for me; JUST VENTING



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

I am just venting please take this lightly.

Ramsstein Rosenrot. 

You don't need to speak german. Just the video. 

There is the the "supposedly good" guy (gender doesn't matter) who, he doesn't know what is he getting into, and the other party who is marred by evil or is she the evil herself ?

Hits home in many respects.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

We are Young - by Fun. Some words are relevant, kind of sad, but for some reason the song makes me feel good.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Your Dictionary by XTC


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

A Thousand Faces by Creed
OR
Falling by Staind


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Staind - Outside - YouTube


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Wide Awake


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Two:

Blow me a Kiss - P!nk (although we are in reconciliation)
Losing my ground - Fergie (more about how I am feeling since DDay)


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Dark - Terminal
Last Straw - Born Of Osiris


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You 



Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
The life, the love you'd die to heal
The hope that starts the broken hearts
You trust, you must
Confess

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

I've got another confession my friend
I'm no fool
I'm getting tired of starting again
Somewhere new

Were you born to resist or be abused?
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

whipping post - the allman brothers band - YouTube


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Guaranteed saddest song ever, and it has new real meaning for me

disclaimer, do not click this if you are not ready to cry, a lot

Morphine Gone For Good

Okay here's my confession, this is the song that I listen to a lot and play on the stereo system I have in the garage, just as loud as it goes which can easily be heard by houses a quarter mile away (if you don't know my story, OM lives across the street).

Rage Against The Machine - How I Could Just Kill A Man

This one comes next in the garage mix

Rage Against the Machine Pistol Grip Pump 

PS I removed all of my firearms from the house


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Rascal Flatts - *WHAT HURTS THE MOST :smthumbup:*


----------



## Son of Kong (Jul 12, 2012)

Staind-Not again
Lady Antebellum-Love don't live here anymore
(even in an R this song is good)
and when I feel really angry
Slipknot - People=Sh*t


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally found this song, this is my life right here:

Muse - Madness - YouTube


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

So I have been a Mumford and Sons fan for a couple of years, listened to their first album all the time etc. 2 weeks after D-day, I am driving home and this song comes on, and I had to literally pull off the road. I had heard it 100 times, but suddenly I got it. I was a mess for about 20 minutes. Guessing this one will hit home with all the BS out there as well.

*I Gave You All – Mumford and Sons*

Mumford and Sons-I Gave You All - YouTube

Rip the earth in two with your mind
Seal the urge which ensues with brass wires
I never meant you any harm
But your tears feel warm as they fall on my forearm

But close my eyes for a while
Force from the world a patient smile

How can you say that your truth is better than ours?
Shoulder to shoulder, now brother, we carry no arms
The blind man sleeps in the doorway, his home
If only I had an enemy bigger than my apathy I could have won
_Note: This line cut me to the core when I heard it on the side of that road._

But I gave you all

Close my eyes for a while
Force from the world a patient smile

But I gave you all

But you rip it from my hands
And you swear it's all gone
And you rip out all I have
Just to say that you've won

Well now you've won


And when I am depressed and just want to sit in the dark and feel sorry for myself: 

*Mad World – Gary Jules*
Mad World -Gary Jules (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

Skinny love by Birdie.....breaks my heart every time I hear it


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Gabrielle Should i stay or go David tennant at Blackpool you tube


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Not normally my cup of tea but Jar of Hearts is a very bitter sweet tune harsh lyrics

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts (Official Music Video) - YouTube

chorus lyrics

_And who do you think you are
Running 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
So don't come back for me
Who do you think you are_


cool tune


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Headspin said:


> Not normally my cup of tea but Jar of Hearts is a very bitter sweet tune harsh lyrics
> 
> Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Totally.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Nickelback - Photograph. I guess I'm doing a lot of reminiscing right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gumby0811 (Oct 14, 2012)

For the first couple days after D-Day the line "don't tell me your sorry cause your not, baby when i know you're only sorry you got caught" from Rhianna (not my normal kind of music) kept running through my head

right now my go to is Hurricane by Theory of a Deadman 
or 
Last to know by Three Days Grace


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME said:


> So I have been a Mumford and Sons fan for a couple of years, listened to their first album all the time etc. 2 weeks after D-day, I am driving home and this song comes on, and I had to literally pull off the road. I had heard it 100 times, but suddenly I got it. I was a mess for about 20 minutes. Guessing this one will hit home with all the BS out there as well.
> 
> *I Gave You All – Mumford and Sons*
> 
> ...


Have to say, the whole of Mumford and Sons new Babel album is beautiful but heartbreaking.

A track not on any Mumford albums is 'Home' but can be found on YouTube....it will break your heart.


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

Mumford and sons home, but well worth a listen.

I ran away in floods of shame
I'll never tell how close I came
As I cross the Holland road
You went left and I went right
As the moon hung proud and white
You would of loved it here tonight

Spin me round just to pin me down
On the cover of this strange bed
Spin me round just to pin me dowm

Roll out your questions keep them down
Let the water lead us home
And I was sorry for what I'd done

You were young I was not old
But our story was not told
But torn apart by greedy hands

Spin me round just to pin me down
On the cover of this strange bed
spin me round just to pin me down

Spin me round just to pin me down
I'll be gone by the nights end
Spin me round just to pin me down

But I'll be home in a little while
Lover I'll be home
And I'll be home in a little while
Lover I'll be home

And I'll be home in a little while 
Lover I'll be home
And I'll be homw in a little while 
Lover I'll be home


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

gemjo said:


> Mumford and sons home, but well worth a listen.
> 
> I ran away in floods of shame
> I'll never tell how close I came
> ...


hope this link works
Mumford & Sons - Home (NEW SONG HQ) - YouTube


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoobastank...Running Away



I don't want you to give it all up
And leave your own life collecting dust
And I don't want you to feel sorry for me
You never gave us a chance to be
And I don't need you to be by my side
To tell me that everything's alright
I just wanted you to tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
Cause I did enough to show you that I
Was willing to give and sacrifice
And I was the one who was lifting you up
When you thought your life had had enough
And when I get close, you turn away
There's nothing that I can do or say
So now I need you to tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
To make you change your mind
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
Is it a waste of time?
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
To make you change your mind
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
...What is it I've got to say...
So why are you running away?
...To make you admit you're afraid...
Why are you running away?


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

I really liked "Set Fire to Rain" by Adele, she is my girl but was crushed when WS confessed that he listened to her album a lot while "chatting" with his online love.....

I refuse to let Adele go...she is mine dammit!! It is bittersweet. 

Another good one 

That Was Yesterday" by Wynonna

It's finally over
But i can't even cry
So, don't you give me no sweet talk
You done told your last lie

I was your puppet
Just a dancin', dancin' on a string
But when the sun went down last night,
Lord, it changed everything

Today i feel different
¡®cause now i can see
That you care more ¡®bout yourself
Than mistreatin' me

It took me a long time
To figure you out
But misery and pain
Ain't what loves all about

(chorus)

I was your woman
But ya threw it away

I used to be your very own
Custom made, love slave, do anything for you, little fool
But that was yesterday
That was yesterday

And so it goes
Another lesson gets learned
And in the big book of experience
Another page gets turned

Now you say you need me
Well, honey, you got some nerve
I hope some sweet tomorrow
We'll get what we deserve

(repeat chorus)

I'm packing up and movin' on
Your real good thing is good and gone


----------

